# Ebay finds



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

Anyone see these outrageous ebay listings? 

2Cyl Shay for 3k? Holy Crap! Climax for 3K too. Among a few others A 4-4-0 for 2800.00

http://www.ebay.com/itm/ACCUCRAFT-A...534024?hash=item3f5aeeb908:g:qa4AAOSwL7VWnIPc

Funny thing is its the same Greenhouse Garden Supply guy with a 2nd store. I'm in total shock. 

What do you think?


----------



## Mike Toney (Feb 25, 2009)

I guess he thinks the rising costs in china can drive up the price that high. BTW, are you going to restock eventualy on the cane wagons for the Fairymead Jay? Ebay is always good for a few laughs and head shaking. Mike


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes I am working on replacing a few new parts for the winch and other parts were out of stock on. The molds are gone.


----------



## zubi (May 14, 2009)

Well, if someone is going to pay this price why not? Good to see Accucraft achieved Accu-cult and Accu-collector status. Best wishes from Tokyo, Zubi


----------



## dougiel (Jun 3, 2008)

It would seem here in the UK all discounts on Accucraft products have been removed. One dealer has told me a new pricing structure was put in place on the first of January. Prices for the narrow gauge loco's are now as high or higher than Roundhouse. G1 has jumped by 2 to 4 hundred UK pounds.

Perhaps the same is happening in the USA ?.

DougieL


----------



## boilingwater (Jan 27, 2010)

This is likely to do more with Accucraft's current financial situation than the specific market conditions....I'm sure they held the line as best as possible given demand but there are probably few options available..

Sam


----------



## JoelB (Jan 3, 2008)

The guy who runs Greenhouse Garden Supply must be thinking that out-of-production Accucraft models can fetch absurdly high prices. The Climax, for example, will show up on eBay for $3500, then there's a "price drop" to $3100, then it's back up to the previous number. If memory serves, original MSRP for that engine was under $2K, and anyone who has followed this forum for any length of time knows that this model had some QC issues when first launched.

But it's a free market, price is dependent on supply and demand. Someone who's uninformed about the model and its original asking price might just go for it. Or maybe not, that listing's been out there for quite a while. 

On the other point, I did notice that some UK retailers (e.g. Track Shack) who had been offering healthy discounts on AC models are now listing them at the Recommended Retail Price (RRP). Costs are rising in China, so Accucraft is no doubt trying to avoid increasing MSRP. When your margin shrinks, discounts tend to follow.


----------



## riderdan (Jan 2, 2014)

Costs might be rising in China, but the currency is on a serious downhill slide, so I'm not sure how that translates into massive price increases... except in the imagination of this particular seller.

Note that these are "asking" prices--there's no indication that these have ever actually sold for that. In the "sold" category, I see one went earlier this month for just under $2000.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

> Anyone see these outrageous ebay listings?


Yes.
When I was looking for coaches to run behind my Dreyfuss Hudson, I kept finding listings for USAT cars that were used, and priced at more than buying a new one from Charles Ro. When I pointed that out to the seller, he claimed he had to cover his 10% eBay fee !!!


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

Well I have to say as a dealer for Accucraft, I am shocked that another authorized dealer would try tot take a customer for that. In the end it puts a bad name out for the brand when the buyer finds out IF he buys it that he was ripped off. Could be someone new to the hobby and compleytly unknowing as no one else has a Climax listed. If he couldn't sel it a few months ago for 1900, what makes ya think it will sell for 3000? HAHA Why not a auction started at a lower price and then it gets run up. I have a customer looking for a Climax and would pau a reasonable price but not get ripped off. 

As to the current values of Accucraft they are holding. Most product sells for about 75-80% of new values used. So nothing it terrible. Its not become a cult following where people pay 2sxthe cost to HAVE TO HAVE ONE. 

I'm also not too sure that a Authorized dealer is permitted to list it above Retail? That would be a question for Accucraft. It would tarnish the name for price gouging.

Costs have risen but so has retail costs. China is still a bargain to buy from. As to dealer margins,. I can tell you this, Its not as much as you may think! Looking at some recent sales on Ebay they are below my cost.


----------



## zubi (May 14, 2009)

Kovacjr said:


> [...] In the end it puts a bad name out for the brand when the buyer finds out IF he buys it that he was ripped off. Could be someone new to the hobby and compleytly unknowing as no one else has a Climax listed.


Jay, you wrote yourself the explanation. Since there is no supply, the price can be anything anyone wants to ask, it is up to the buyer to determine if they want to pay it. I do not think that Accucraft can (and wants) to control market prices, especially of discontinued products. After all this is a free market. By the same logic, they probably would not prevent you from selling their existing stock at half the price - if you want to sponsor their business. It would be the other brands which would perhaps accuse you of price dumping, but they would not be able to prevent you from doing this. And I do not think that production stock selling out, rising demand and prices reflecting this hurt the manufacturer's name. To the contrary. Best wishes from Tokyo, Zubi


----------



## rdamurphy (Jan 3, 2008)

I bought an AMS/Accucraft D&RGW Flanger for approximately double it's original cost. You simply can't buy them any more except on the secondary market, and if you want one, you pay the price.

Robert


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

> I'm also not too sure that a Authorized dealer is permitted to list it above Retail?


I think it is now illegal for a manufacturer to dictate retail sales prices. Hence the proliferation of "manufacturer's recommended price" labels.

The markup is just someone taking advantage of "auction fever". However, if I were Accucraft, I would be after the guy and yanking his ability to sell my product as an 'authorised' dealer, for the very reputation reasons you mention.


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

Well I guess he wasn't happy with the prices as they are even higher now. 

As to more than retail yet, I myself have paid more then retail for a Flanger too. Double no. Funny as when Accucraft had them in stock they couldn't sell them! Sale for the OV Spreader. Though Ive not seen those for sale used. Ive got both and a OV build by Dean Lowe Id never part with.


----------



## steamtom1 (Jan 2, 2008)

Bottom line is, "Everything in the world is worth exactly what someone is willing to pay for it. Not a penny more, not a penny less." That being said, one must always remember, "Caveat Emptor". And if the emptor doesn't caveat, then tough s**t.


----------



## rwjenkins (Jan 2, 2008)

If it's the same guy, I'm guessing the listings with the ridiculously high prices are supposed to make the listings in his main store look like a bargain and drive more traffic there.


----------



## rdamurphy (Jan 3, 2008)

The only OV spreader model I've seen on eBay in the past year went for $950. I'm not sure what the original price was.

I've actually sold a lot of plastic model kits on eBay, as well as trains. And I've had people get into a "bidding war" and end up paying me more for a model kit than if they would have just bought it from a hobby shop or Amazon. Always left me SMH. 

But, a deal's a deal, y'know?

The oddest thing to me is the Bachmann Spectrum stuff. I've seen the 3 truck Shay's going for under $300, and it seems they can't give them away. And I've seen the Gramps tank cars going for $300. Same with the AMS stuff, I recently bought a pair of Hi-sides for around $75 apiece, and then watched another one the very next week get bid all the way up to sell for $125!

I don't get it at all sometimes.

Robert


----------



## zubi (May 14, 2009)

Robert, I think the spreaders were about $250 at the time they were available, It seemed like a steep price at the time;-)! I considered getting one but there were rumours that they would be reissued. And once they sold out the prices kept rising and rising and rising! The OV which Jay mentions was not selling well, it got discounted, the price was actually very high at about $1000. They finally slowly sold out after being discounted to some $850. But I bet they would get a good price now if one appears for sale second hand. In my opinion Accucraft managed to build its own market and a group of devoted hobbyists who are slowly realising that the range of models already released is pretty good, and valuable. These models are unlikely to be re-released (except for plastic of course). Indeed, Accucraft keeps (albeit very slowly) adding new prototypes in smaller and smaller production runs. Considering the state of world affairs I do not think that we (live steam and narrow gauge hobbyists in particular) are going to see these trends reversing. The models already released are likely to become more valuable and the new ones are likely to continue being released in smaller numbers. Best wishes from Tokyo, Zubi


----------

